# WE ARE NOT CATTLE!!!



## westwoodsct.com (Jan 24, 2008)

Open letter to Rell, Blumenthal, Amtrak, MTA, SLE:

01/24/2008

Guilford, CT 06437

Dear Stewards of Transportation in CT:

I would like a refund for my Shoreline East Monthly Ticket due to false advertising. Here's why:

I was offered an exciting job in Stamford to get me off the roles of unemployment. I'm a web developer from Guilford. But I do not like to be treated like livestock on the commute, which is what is happening to me and countless others who depend on the trains for their livelyhood.

Before accepting, I check the Shoreline East web site to make sure it was a doable commute. There were a couple of trains that made the commute bearable.

BTW: Rail commuting is nothing new to me. I commuted to New York on Metro North and Shoreline East for 18 months. So I know (or thought I knew) what rail life was like. At least the trains ran where they were supposed to when the equipment was working!

I found the schedule describing the ideal train to Stamford. It was perfect. Got me to work on time and could even go in early. Coming back was tight, timewise but since I could work at at table on the train, and actually get that seat, since the train started in Stamford on the way home, my company didn't mind.

Pricing: Stamford - Guilford Monthly pass -$150 for a monthly pass. GREAT!

Trains: The taxpayers purchased to use for commuting - Wonderful!

Advertised Schedule: Very nice. A little early to catch from Stamford, but company will make exception because I can work on the train.

DAYS JAN 2 - JAN 16 - Everything going great, with some occasional morning lateness. But I still get to work before 9:00. This should be the low goal for quality of life on the rails. It is totally comfortable, almost always a seat for everyone. But trains are full.

JAN 17 - Train cancelled in New Haven (Repair - Told to take the local) No advance notice. No return offered to Guilford. *Late for work!*

JAN 18 - Train cancelled in New Haven- No reason. No advance notice. No return offered to Guilford. *Late for work again!*

JAN 21 - Train cancelled in New Haven - No reason given. No advance notice. No return offered to Guilford. *Late for work again!* >>>> No return SLE train from Stamford due to holiday? In New Haven I told SLE was not operating on Holiday Schedule. So there was no immediate connection. Sign showed train as departed, when it wasn't even on the gate yet. I heard the following train was even later still.

JAN 22 - Worked from Home due to frustration with train. *Missed meeting.*

JAN 23 - Train continued on to Stamford, despite dwindling rider-ship. Still full after Bridgeport! Makes me feel the service interruption was over.

JAN 24 - Train cancelled in New Haven- No reason. Even though it was full! No advance notice. No return passage offered to Guilford. *I'm stranded! Late for work if I were to try to take any train.*

- I went into the station to talk to someone.

- The information booth for Amtrak said they had nothing to do with it and to go to the ticket window.

- The ticket window said they didn't know anything. I should call rideworks or talk to the Amtrak rep at the info booth, since they were in charge of SLE.

- I called Leo at Rideworks and he told me to send an email. He alluded to Amtrak for the problems. (An inept government entity? shocking! reminds me of... Hellluva job Brownie!!!)

But it does not have to be this way. How can our state fix it?

- Nobody told me how I could get back to Guilford.

- I'm done. I took a cab back to my car in Guilford for $36.00

I want a partial refund, and would be interested in finding out who I could sue for damages in accepting a job I based on transportation that was so unreliable....

If my car quit in New Haven this many times, I could return the car and get my money back! Reliable transportation is a practically a right.

It is irresponsible and may be unlawful to advertise reliable transportation and provide chaos while charging for tickets and taxing the public to pay for it.

So thanks to Amtrak, Shoreline East, CT Transportation, MTA - in my first month I'll be late by at least half hour or more 4 times!!! If I take an earlier train, I'll have to wait an hour for the office to open.

I might lose my new job...

Why would you think anyone use mass transit if it is so unreliable? It's no longer a question of equipment Rails are electrified, Trains for SLE are great, Stations are New.... *Its the bumbling mis-management!!!*


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jan 26, 2008)

Talk about mis-manageing things , and barking up wrong tree maybe you should focus your anger at:

http://www.trainweb.org/ct/ and talk to Connecticut Commuter Council or visit one of their meetings.

You can usually vent at managers of railroad as they are present.


----------

